# Tex O Bob woodied an elk recurve style



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> by TEX-O-BOB on Wed Oct 01, 2008 10:52 am
> 
> I shot a spike bull with a recurve bow and a wood arrow...


Here you go Tex. Share the story now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, it really wasn't that glamorous...

My Brother and I have a treestand over a wallow on the Wasatch Unit. All one has to do is show up and be able to make a 10 yard shot. So my brother had the first chance and shot a spike the first night in the stand. While he was waiting for his bull to expire a second one came in and watered. He let that one slip off quietly and we later retrieved his elk. Three nights later I showed up with my boy and that same spike from three nights ago showed up right at dark and I gave him a snuffer tipped, wood arrow myocardial infarction. 8) Every year we see huge bulls watering and wallowing on this stand. When I finally draw my once in a lifetime elk archery tag for the Wasatch unit I should be able to score a good bull on this hole. 

My bull died about 20 yards from my brothers bull.

Easy squeezy...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a worthy enough story Tex. And I love the pic. Thanks for sharing. Any thoughts to napping your own obsidian heads for when you do draw that LE Wasatch tag? That would be wicked cool.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool! In my opinion it takes a lot of patience to sit in a stand.

We put in a ton of effort to get a stand into the area we hunt. I sat in it one morning and had a 3 point move under me but still didn't have enough patience to try it again. Seems like a smart way to hunt if you can find the right spot and have the patience.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

SALUTE!!! You should be proud!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That's a worthy enough story Tex. And I love the pic. Thanks for sharing. Any thoughts to napping your own obsidian heads for when you do draw that LE Wasatch tag? That would be wicked cool.


You know what, that would be very wicked cool. I've got the rock, the tools, and the instructional videos on napping heads, the only thing I don't have is the know-how and the time to learn to do it...

May be one day when I'm old and gray... wait a minute, I AM old and gray...  Sigh... :|


----------

